# Canadian, dual-citizen, one-way ticket, UAE visa question



## Naddy89 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am aiming to leave Canada and go to Dubai shortly and some things have come up that concern me. If anyone can address any or all of my concerns, I'd really appreciate it. 

I'd first like to state that I plan on going to Dubai on a visitor visa for a few months and look for a job while I am down there. I'll be staying at a Sheraton hotel when I arrive and hotels apparently sponsor your visas even if you are only there at the beginning of your stay....correct me if I'm wrong please


Is it true that I will have to leave the country for a month if I do get hired while my work visa is being processed?

Will I have difficulties getting a visitors visa for 90 days? 

Will I have difficulties getting a visitors visa if I have a one way flight? 
I do not intend on coming back to Canada anytime soon and I do have citizenship to a neighboring country (Jordan) so I will be going there after my 90 day visa expires therefore leading me to book a one way flight.

If it makes any difference, I've been to UAE on my current passport before and it was on a one-way flight but this was before the visa rules changed with Canada. 

Any relevant information would be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

To be perfectly honest, you'd be better off going to Jordan first and then coming in on that passport. Canada is in the naughty corner at the moment, and they make Canadians jump through hoops to get visas - your actual best bet for that is to fly Emirates and get them to sort the visa for you.


----------



## Naddy89 (Nov 17, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> To be perfectly honest, you'd be better off going to Jordan first and then coming in on that passport. Canada is in the naughty corner at the moment, and they make Canadians jump through hoops to get visas - your actual best bet for that is to fly Emirates and get them to sort the visa for you.


LOL @ naughty corner. Yeah last time I went I didn't have to think about anything, I just booked a flight and left, this visa nonsense is annoying. Unfortunately there are age restrictions for female Jordanians travelling to UAE alone and my passport recently expired and it will take too long to get it renewed in Canada. 

Thank you though


----------

